# Windshield Wiper Help!! (entire working mechanism)



## chineseb0i (Feb 23, 2004)

Don't worry, i'm not here to ask you how to change the rubber inserts or entire wiper blade. What happened was the hood flew up (yes, it flew up) and cracked the windshield and messed up the windshield wiper mechanism. I think what happened was it broke the long beam that runs across the wipers (undo your vents and look how the windshielf wiper blades are connected to see what i'm talking about) I think one is broken so does anyone know how to fix it or how much it would cost to get it fix? I'm selling the car and this is only problem I have...I'm not sure what I would have to do to get it fix so hopefully someone has changed the entire moving beam? The only ways i know how to access it would probably be the 2 black vents near the hood. Other than that it would require body panel removing which is a biatch. So those who have experienced working out on these,please reply. I greatly appreciate it and thanks.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't know whether or not you can do this just removing the vents but if you need to take the panel off, look under the hood and there's several little plastic screws holding down the front of it and you will obviously need to remove the wipers, then the panel will slide forward a little and you can manuver it out of there. if you're lucky, the beam just popped off and you can pop it back onto the wiper arm. but if it is actually broken you can just twist the beam and it should pop off of the arm and you can replace it. If you can't find one locally I've got one you can have for shipping.


----------



## chineseb0i (Feb 23, 2004)

wow, i greatly appreciate it. I don't think i'll be able to find one locally or at a junkyard seeing how i'm somewhat far from one. i will look though in a few days and will let you know. I will definitely work on it then (i'm in the middle of finals in school right now) but I will get back to you. Thank you for the response, i really appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

My car has the problem where the rod keeps popping off the plastic thing that attaches it to the wiper motor. I think I got a replacement from the dealer for like 5 bucks. Follow the above instructions to take off that panel and you should be able to diagnose it without a problem.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone know about that little clippy thing that attaches to that beam? mine's broke.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Attaches the beam to what? the motor?


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Yea that thing. Mine keeps popping off and it sucked to drive down the highway with all that mist slapping against the windshield.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

I had that happen to me... I got a replacement plastic connector from the dealership for like 5 bucks but ymmv. It just snapped on, and lasted a couple years, but I might need to get a new one soon because mine are popping off again.


----------



## chineseb0i (Feb 23, 2004)

yea..i think the whole plastic piece broke when the windshielf flew up and flew into the windshield wipers..so basically i'll need to take those 2 black air vents off as well as the bolts/screws that screw that hold them together?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

You can try to get to it through the vents but I don't know if it's do-able. If that little plastic piece is the problem then it should be a cheap fix.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

It's really not that hard to take the panel off, and I have a feeling getting the vents off and on is more of a hassle than its worth. Minute Rice described the whole procedure for you very concisely, just follow his instructions and you should be good.


----------



## chineseb0i (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks, i will probably go to nissan to get the part. I can always compare it to my 89


----------



## chineseb0i (Feb 23, 2004)

update:

i went to a junk yard and there are a shiet load of nissans out there! well i didn't have n e tools but luckily found some guy who was working nearby and borrowed his 12mm and 10mm. I took the part i needed..went home and did the same. What happened to my windshield wiper assembly is that the 2 beams that connect to that one point had broke. It wasn't the plastic nubs that hold it in place, the whole metal triangular piece broke! So i had to take it off (3 10mm bolts) and it was in pieces. Luckily i was able to slip on the metal beams to that weird pivot thing meaning the beams didn't get bent or damaged. slap that shiet in, tightened it, put the wipers back on and it worked like magic. pick n' pull junk yard fee-$2, weird triangular part $10, watching that shiet actually work and saving money..priceless. Thanks to every1 for posting.

Solomon


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Good to hear you got it fixed!


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Got mine fixed too Took my dumbass dad long enough to find out you gotta slip it on in a way that the bar fits the grooves...Haha


----------

